# p1138 Code



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

I have a 2005 Sentra 1.8s and I just got a p1138 check engine code which means I need to replace the swirl control valve. Does anyone know how I can check to see which swirl control valve is the one I need to replace? and how hard is it to replace it? Can I do it myself or is a mechanic recommended? I read that there are 2 swirl control valves on our sentras but which is the one I need to replace? Thanks so much!


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

Nobody knows what this code is for?


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

No response in a month? Wow, i guess no one here has ever gotten this error code.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

the swirl control valve is part of the lower intake manifold. Yes, this is something you can change out yourself depending upon your skill level.


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

Would u happen to know how much that part would cost? And would i really need to change out the whole intake piece or can i just replace the valve itself? Thanks for your reply.





saint0421 said:


> the swirl control valve is part of the lower intake manifold. Yes, this is something you can change out yourself depending upon your skill level.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

ouch. . . it's good couple of hundred dollars

http://www.courtesyparts.com/kb_search_result.php?keywords=[14001]+\(b15u&cPath=2837_2838_2839_2850

last i checked, you'd have to replace the WHOLE lower intake manifold. That's IF it's indeed the valve. You might be able to rummage thru a junkyard for another lower manifold from any other QG18DE.


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for ur reply, I clicked on the link u sent me but it shows the search did not return any results error msg.

The stealership was the one that told me that I had to replace the swirl control valve. Is this a part that is common to fail that early? My car has 55k miles on it and its an 05 Model. Thanks for your expertise again.






saint0421 said:


> ouch. . . it's good couple of hundred dollars
> 
> CourtesyParts[14001]+\(b15u&cPath=2837_2838_2839_2850
> 
> last i checked, you'd have to replace the WHOLE lower intake manifold. That's IF it's indeed the valve. You might be able to rummage thru a junkyard for another lower manifold from any other QG18DE.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

140 Manifold :: Engine Mechanical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra Parts (B15U) 2000-2006 :: CourtesyParts.com

It's not a common problem for the swirl valve to fail this early


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess i got the short end of the stick, this blows, i`ll check the junkyards nearby for the part. Thank u so much for all your help again. 





saint0421 said:


> 140 Manifold :: Engine Mechanical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra Parts (B15U) 2000-2006 :: CourtesyParts.com
> 
> It's not a common problem for the swirl valve to fail this early


----------

